# apache mit mehreren URLs



## nouser (16. Oktober 2002)

hi leute!

also auf meinem lamp läuft zur zeit ne test site und jetzt wollte ich noch ne zweite zeite hinzufügen!

wie kann ich das einstellen das der apache auf anfrage automatisch zur richtigen url bzw seite geht?


----------



## Christoph (16. Oktober 2002)

Du kannst 2 verschiedene "Virtual host´s" definieren, die jeweils auf 2 versch. Seiten zeigen.

glaub ich.

zu ändern wäre das dann in der _httpd.conf_


----------

